# card liner models



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

There are a whole heap of card liner kits out there in various scales.some easy and some difficult.no paints required just knife,scissors cutting board and uhu glue .give them a try if you havent already.i have made or am making the following;
From JSC;
wilhem gustoff
stefan batory
mauretania
united states
normandy
oranje
queen mary
queen mary2
qe2

From Schreiber
europa
vaterland
titanic

From Wilhemshaven models
israel
finlandia
king harald
From HMV
bremen
cap arcona


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

How about some photos herky?


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

John Briggs said:


> How about some photos herky?


have some of completed oriana model if i can just find them on my pc (==D)


----------

